# Business Questions



## paula6989 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi,

I pretty much just lurk around this board but I was wondering if anyone could give some insight into freelancing. I have been freelancing for a number of years (self-taught) and have done a variety of events (weddings, etc.) and have even freelanced for MAC. I finally saved enough to invest more seriously into my own business. I am filing the paperwork with California to make my freelance business a corporation, but I wasn't sure about the licensing and/or permits I needed. I know I will need some city and county specific stuff but I have read some different information regarding whether or not I need a cosmetologist license or not. Besides makeup, I do hair styling as well. Styling, no cutting or coloring whatsoever. I just do not want to get fined for anything since I am obviously charging for my services.

I tried to search online and on here but I couldn't find anything.  If anyone could offer some advice, I would appreciate it!

Thanks!
Paula


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jul 26, 2007)

Your best bet is going to be to contact the state & see what their specific licensing requirements are...every state (and possibly county) is going to be different.


----------



## amoona (Jul 26, 2007)

I believe in California you don't need to be licensed but I could be wrong. I'm sure you can easily find that info if you do a google search online.


----------

